# My 1,000th Post



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, thanks to everyone here. I have been able to learn a lot about cigars and pipes on this site. I have also had the chance to meet several of the people from this site, and will look forward to meeting a few more in the neer future!!!

What is the best way to celebrate your 1,00th post???

*A good ole fashioned Carpet Bombing!!!*










There will be a lot of casualties from this mission!!!


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Holy flaming dog chit batman!

Congrats on 1000 and here is a RG bump for ur insane bombing tactics bro. Nice job!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

holy friggin A.. I don't even know where to run to. Dead Man Walking. :r Congrads bud. Bumping your RG for being a great BOTL and generous one to from the looks of it. Hope you didn't empty out your humidor on this bombing run. :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

_Holy! _

*
Congrats on 1,000!*


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

god damn


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Great Horny Todies. That is one hell of a stack of projectiles. 


All I can say is RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.





Stacey


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mbraud4 said:


> *Holy* flaming dog chit batman!





mike32312 said:


> *holy *friggin A..





whiteboard said:


> _Holy! _





Stogiefanatic182 said:


> *god damn*


 Great minds... :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Well, thanks to everyone here. I have been able to learn a lot about cigars and pipes on this site. I have also had the chance to meet several of the people from this site, and will look forward to meeting a few more in the neer future!!!
> 
> What is the best way to celebrate your 1,00th post???
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP !!!!


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

great googly moogly.....


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh-Oh!!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> Hope you didn't empty out your humidor on this bombing run. :r


Actually, I had trouble getting everything back into one of my coolidors after assembling the bombs


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats on 1K posts. Gonna have to do like some others and give you a Bump too. Anyone sending out that many packages must be crazy, and therefor must be treated nicely


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Congrats on 1000! And have fun with that bombing run!


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Very impressive and what a great way to celebrate 1000! Congrats!


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice bro very nice, congrats and heres to your next 1000!!!


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Good sweet hooba jooba! That's a few metric tons of hurt.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Holy Moly Mike !!!! 

Relax a bit. No one is mad that you made it to 1000 !!! :r 

Congrats on 1000 ! Its nice to have you in the forum.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Some people are really going to be hurting. Great job and congrats on 1,000.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

If this is just for 1,000 posts, what's in-store for 2,000? 

WTG Mike!:gn

:ms NCRM


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

congrats on 1000, I look forward to seeing the damage on that mountain of bombs


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

etenpenny said:


> congrats on 1000, I look forward to seeing the damage on that mountain of bombs


They should start hitting targets on Monday Morning. I guess May Day could be known as Black Monday for a lot of Gorillas!!!


----------



## cosner63 (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats on 1000 posts.:w


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats! Hope you got the frequent bombers discount at USPS.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

tech-ninja said:


> Congrats! Hope you got the frequent bombers discount at USPS.


Well, I did save about $4 buying the postage online with the free delivery confirmation.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Sweet momma .... thats going to spread a lot of hurt !


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I got hit today by mike!

Awsome package mike!

Thanks again!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

And the carnage begins!!!!
Good looking stack and congrats.


----------



## steve471 (Mar 6, 2006)

I stand in awe of that bombing mission.

*ALL Hail Mike!*


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

I too am a victim of Mike. (...must accept the things I cannot change..) 

An awesome strike from a generous brother!

Thanks



Craige


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Me too - I put up a separate post - but look at this one - It is obvious to me that we have a new madman in the jungle!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Congratulations on your 1K post. 

Ronnie


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

joed said:


> Me too - I put up a separate post - but look at this one - It is obvious to me that we have a new madman in the jungle!


That we have indeed.

Altadis Count Pulaski
Perettis' British Blend
Robert McConell Scottish Flake
and an awfully nice bent bulldog / rhodesian pipe.

This may need it's own sticky...

I'm truely humbled, brother Mike. The SF is going in the pipe as I type. The only thing I can say is thank you for your generosity.

Sa'alaam.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

uhhh..your freakn' nuts...nice job..


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

ahhh ! been looking all over for the camara, when I find ill post a pic. 

Tin of hal o wynd
a nice pipe 
Perettis' British Blend
Altadis Count Pulaski

All right, get back on your meds 

Thank you very much!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Congrats on the 1000th post. I love the smell of napalm in the morning!


Bombs Away!:mn 


ATL


----------

